# Naturnaher Gartenteich, bauliche Fragen...



## arnek (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade in den letzten Zügen meine Teichplanung für einen naturnahen Gartenteich (max. Tiefe ca. 1m), würde gerne schon etwas Material bestellen und den Spaten in die Hand nehmen, aber da gibt es noch so ein paar Detailfragen die ich mir auch durch anlesen nicht vollständig beantworten kann... 

Immerhin habe ich schon das Baufenster von meiner vorgesetzen Baubehörde genehmigt bekommen. 
Zur Verdeutlichung habe ich eine Skizze angehängt.
  
(Ist wirklich nur eine Freihandsskizze, die Breite der Zonen wird sich noch verändern).
Beziehen werde ich das Material im wesentlichen bei Naturagard.

Meine Probleme sind eher bautechnischer Natur, ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Galabau, Beton anrühren etc... 

Ein großes Problem ist, daß ich unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu lese welche bauliche Maßnahme letztendlich die Höhe des Wasserspiegels festlegt.
Die einen sagen: der Uferwall, die anderen: die Saugsperre.
Wenn ich von eine Ufermatte ausgehe die Wasser in den Ufergraben transportiert, würde ich auch sagen: letztendlich ist das die Saugsperre und die Ufermatte wird so lange Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen bis der Wasserspiegel auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Pegel im Ufergraben ist.
Stimmt das so, oder leige ich hier falsch ?

Dann wollte ich zumindest den oberen Teil des Teiches vermörteln.
Würde das nur im Teich Sinn machen, oder würdet Ihr das bis in den Ufergraben rein machen, da man dort ja auch mal "gärtnert" und man dabei evtl. die Folie verletzen könnte ?
Des weiteren interessiert mich beim vermörteln auch die Reihenfolge wie man vorgeht ohne daß danach die Folie durch Spannungen leidet.
Ich würde vorher erstmal den Teich bis knapp unter den Uferwall füllen und warten bis sich das Ganze etwas gesetzt hat, dann wieder abpumpen, Verbundmatte rein, und dann drauf mit dem Mörtel.

Und zu guterletzt - nivellieren für Dummies...
Der Garten / Rasen fällt zum Haus hin ab, grob geschätzt 3-5 cm im relelevanten Bereich.
Das Wasser soll natürlich nicht Richtung Haus laufen wenn der Teich bei einem Gewitter über die Ufer tritt, also muß ein Notüberlauf her der an der gegenüberliegenden Seite (im Bild oben) plaziert wird.

Ich hab jetzt ein Problem mit der Meßtechnik....
Eine Richtlatte mit 3m Länge ist so das Maximum das ich im Zugriff habe.
Ich müßte aber über 5m überbrücken.
Als Techniker würde ich jetzt einen selbstnivellierenden Laser  nehmen, aber brauchbar wird der Spaß erst ab 300€.
Also Schnüre spannen. Hm - bei eine geraden Mauer, ok. Aber bei der Form des Uferwalls finde ich das eher schwierig mir vorzustellen wie das gehen soll.
Gibts da die ultimative Technik ?

Fragen über Fragen, ich hab auch noch mehr, aber für heute solls erstmal langen. 

Liebe Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Sven (30. Apr. 2015)

Wie zu Großvaters Zeiten. Einen durchsichtigen Schlauch mit Wasser fasst ganz voll füllen. Beide Enden auf gleiche Höhe halten, Strich an den Wasserstand und schon hast du eine Nivillierwaage. Musst nur darauf achten, dass du unterwegs kein Wasser verlierst.


----------



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Arne

Du kannst es auch machen wie ich , hau ein Holz genau auf Teichkanten höhe in die mitte vom Teich dann reicht die Richtscheid für die 5 m

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/488646/

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Mai 2015)

moin Arne,
schön dass wieder ein Gartenbesitzer einen Teich anlegen möchte.
Die 'technischen Fragen' beantworten Dir hier andere...
ich habe die frage, ob Du grundsätzlich einen Fischbesatz planst?
Wenn ja, welchen?
Da würde ich Dir dann auch unbedingt raten, den Teich tiefer als 1 m anzulegen.
Vll. gibst Du ja dazu noch ein paar Infos... bevor Du das 'große Buddeln' kriegst


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Arne.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du den Rand erst vermörteln und dann die Ufermatte noch zusätzlich drauf legen?
Eigentlich ist die originale Matte fest genug um die Folie vor normalen Einflüssen zu schützen.
Wenn ihr allerdings einen wasserliebenden Hund habt, solltet ihr zusätzlich vermörteln.
Ansonsten ist dein Gedankengang bezüglich Wasserstand bei komplett umlaufendem Uferwall und Ufergraben richtig.
Da das Wetter immer mehr zu Starkregenereignissen neigt, würde ich jedoch ein oder zwei Vertiefungen im Uferwall anlegen und vor allem an der Saugsperre, damit auch bei solchen Ereignissen das Wasser kontrolliert in eine Richtung läuft und nicht zum Haus.


----------



## arnek (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

@Sven:

An eine Schlauchwaage habe ich auch schon gedacht, allerdingst eher für das Einmessen von z.B. einer Maurerschnur.
Ich bin halt meistens alleine am Werkeln und für die Schlauchwaage brauchts halt meistens zwei Leute.

Allerdings in Kombination mit Patricks Vorschlag einen Pfosten in der Mitte einzuschlagen ist das, denke ich die Lösung.
Danke für diese Idee... 

@Eva-Maria:

Nein, Fischbesatz ist nicht geplant. Nur Pflanzen, keine weitere Technik und mal schauen was so zuwandert.
Mit der Tiefe schaue ich  was so geht, aber mehr Fläche werde ich für den Teich nicht bekommen.
Vielleicht komme ich auch auf 1,10..1,30m...

@Annett:
Einen Hund haben wir nicht, allenfalls mal zu Besuch aber eher selten.
Ich habe mir eben noch mal das Muster der Ufermatte rausgesucht das ich von NG habe.
Stimmt eigentlich, ist recht stabil.
Wird der Ufergraben eigentlich noch komplett mit der Ufermatte ausgelegt ?
Oder spricht was dagegen ?
Über die Mörtelei werde ich noch mal nachdenken, ob und wo die evtl. Sinn macht.

Zum Überlauf: Geplant ist ein Überlauf ca. auf "12 Uhr" im Bild oben. Der soll in ein Auenbeet münden.

Ich werde, sobald das Profil und die Ufergrabenbepflanzung  etwas klarer ist das Bild oben updaten.

Liebe Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Mai 2015)

alles klar Arne....
ich gebe allerdings zu bedenken.... WIR waren (auch) 100 % überzeugt davon,
dass garantiert keine Fische in unseren Teich einziehen würden....
schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/authors/eva-maria.14476/

Und weißt was... es macht Spaß die ganze Bande zu beobachten


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2015)

arnek schrieb:


> Wird der Ufergraben eigentlich noch komplett mit der Ufermatte ausgelegt ?
> Oder spricht was dagegen ?
> Über die Mörtelei werde ich noch mal nachdenken, ob und wo die evtl. Sinn macht.


Die Matte sollte schon ein Stück unter die Erde im Ufergraben reichen. Man muss ihn nicht komplett damit auslegen. Kommt aber auch auf die gewünschte Breite des Grabens an. Bis zu einem knappen Meter kann man den Graben noch ganz gut vom Rand pflegen. Macht den Damm nicht zu schmal!  Unserer ist recht schmal, aber unterdessen kann man für die Pflege auch mal kurz auf den Inhalt, d.h.Erdreich mit Pflanzen, treten.


Vermutlich kann man auch die Ufermatte vermörteln. Haben wir aber nicht getan.


----------



## arnek (4. Mai 2015)

Ich hab dann schon mal angefangen... 
Erstmal kommt der Rasen weg, das kleine Becken ist raus, Rosenbeet wird verlegt.


----------



## arnek (10. Mai 2015)

5 Tage später...


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2015)

...Wasserrosen.....

Nein, im Ernst: 
willst Du das Rosenbeet da wirklich komplett wegnehmen? 

Bau doch quasi "drumherum" - dann hast Du mitten im Teich eine Roseninsel 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## arnek (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

nein - weg kommt das Beet nicht.
Es wird nur nach links verlagert damit wir mit dem Teich näher an die Terrasse heran kommen.

lg,
Arne


----------



## arnek (15. Mai 2015)

so wirds vielleicht verständlicher:


----------



## arnek (25. Mai 2015)

so, nach einer kleinen Pause gehts weiter 

  
Die Schnurnägel sind jetzt mit Schlauchwaage eingemessen, war jetzt doch die einfachste Möglichkeit.
Und zwei Maurerschnüre (Nord/Süd & Ost/West Richtung, bezogen auf das Bild) gespannt.
Die Schnüre verlaufen auf Höhe des späteren Uferwalls, 3cm über dem geplanten Wasserspiegel.

Ich grübele gerade ein wenig über die weitere Vorgehensweise....

Ich würde jetzt eigentlich erstmal an 4 Punkten, dort wo die Maurerschnur direkt drüber verläuft,  jeweils ein Stück Uferwall bauen und schauen daß dort die Höhe stimmt. Dort könnte ich dann auch eine Richtlatte auflegen (P.S: hab jetzt eine mit 5m Länge).

Dann würde ich das Teichprofil herausarbeiten.

Klingt das nach nem Plan oder stelle ich mir für spätere Arbeiten irgendwo ein Bein ?

Liebe Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Patrick K (25. Mai 2015)

Hey Arne

Du hast ja richtig was gerockt ,


grab doch erstmal ,die Schnüre hätte ich am Schluss gezogen (wenn überhaupt ) nehm die Richtscheide ,das reicht zum ausloten und die kannst du immer aus dem weg nehmen . Denk nicht soviel, mache, lass den Spaten walten ,der Winter kommt schneller als man denkt .

Mach dir eine skizze und los ..........

Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Arne!
Mit den Schnüren sehe ich nicht als so verkehrt an, aber die werden Dich behindern wenn Du mit der Schubkarre rein und raus fährst.
Man kann dann Sandhaufen, je nach länge des Richtscheit machen, etwas verdichten und ein flachen Stein darauf legen. Der Stein ist dann" Null" und als feste Auflage für den Richtscheit ideal, im blosem Sand hinterläßt er Spuren bzw. ungenau.
Mach die Ufergestaltung so Vielseitig wie es geht, sonst wirkt der Teich langweilig.
Damit meine ich eine Flachstrecke, bepflanzte Froschecke (eventuell aus Feldsteinen oder Lava), verschiedene Höhen für Pflanzwälle.
Pflanzwälle sollten ein leichtes Gefälle zum Teichmittelpunkt haben und circa 25-30 cm breit sein, damit Pflanzkörbe einen optimalen Stand haben.
Solltes Du einen Standskimmer verbauen wollen, dann an einen Stellbereich im SO denken circa 0,5- 1,0 m vom Ufer entfernt.

Viel Spass Ron!


----------



## arnek (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jungs, 

ja, zugegeben, ich mch mit zuviel Kopf um die Sache - beim nächsten Teich hab ich ja dann mehr Erfahrung... 
Das Gelände ist halt zum Haus hin alles andere wie eben, da hilft die Schnur schon ganz gut.
Mit der Schubkarre komme ich schon ganz gut ran da die Schnüre über Kreuz gespannt sind und nicht rundherum.

Heute Nacht hats ganz gut geregnet und eben rollt wieder was an.

Ich geh erstmal Baumarkt und hol noch etwas Material.....

Lg,
Arne.


----------



## arnek (27. Mai 2015)

Etliche Schubkarren später.....
Und da wird noch reichlich mehr Aushub raus kommen... 

  
Hab mal ein paar Ziegelsteine hingelegt wo in etwa später der Uferwall verlaufen soll.


----------



## arnek (30. Mai 2015)

Soo,

mein erster Beton. 
Ich habe heute zwei 90l Bütten Magerbeton 1:5 angerührt und weiß jetzt warum ein schlauer Mensch seinerzeit die Betonmischmaschine erfunden hat.
Ist ja sch.... schwer das Zeug... 

An fünf Stellen habe ich dann schon mal die Steine für den Uferwall gesetzt, hinten 2..2,5 cm niedriger da dort der Notüberlauf hin soll.

  

Wenn die Betonmischun ok ist, sprich hart wird baue ich nächste Woche noch etwas Wall und modelliere dann noch die Zonen etwas genauer raus.

Mit etwas Glück könnte dann nächste WE schon die benötigte Folie ausgemessen werden.


----------



## arnek (2. Juni 2015)

Der Wall wächst weiter... 

Die Höhen stimmen natürlich nicht wirklich, siehe die Vertiefung auf ca. 2 Uhr.
Da ich in der Gegend aber sowieso einen Notüberlauf machen wollte ist das nicht so schlimm.


----------



## koile (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo arnek, habe da mal eine Frage,  welche Tiefe hast Du geplant ?

 Das Loch in der mitte ,solltest Du noch größer ,und sogar noch Tiefer machen.

Je mehr Wasser desto besser.


----------



## arnek (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo Gerd,

keine Angst da kommt noch einiges raus.
Das Loch in der Mitte dürfte sich in der Fläche noch verdoppeln.
Die Tiefe wird nicht unter 80cm, vielleicht komme ich auch auf 1m.

Gruß, Arne


----------



## koile (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo Gerd,

keine Angst da kommt noch einiges raus.
Das Loch in der Mittte dürfte sich in der Fläche noch verdoppeln.
Die Tiefe wird nicht unter 80cm, vielle, icht komme ich auch auf 1m.


Hi Arne, es ist gut zu lesen das noch ordentlich Gegraben wird, wenn es Dir möglich ist ? ?

Gehe mit der Tiefe auf 120 cm , denn ruck zuck haste Fische drin, und dann kannst Du

jeden cm  gebrauchen.


----------



## jolantha (3. Juni 2015)

Arne, 
hast du denn auch einen Bodenablauf eingeplant ? 
Solltest Du unbedingt machen, denn da unten sammelt sich ntürlich der gesamte Modder, und ein Bodenablauf
an der tiefsten Stelle erleichtert Dir die Reinigung ungemein. 
Ich selber habe nämlich keinen , und ärger mich schwarz


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2015)

Hi Jo


jolantha schrieb:


> Ich selber habe nämlich keinen , und ärger mich schwarz



zeig mal ,haste ein Foto von?   

Gruss Patrick


----------



## arnek (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo Anne,

nein, ein Bodenablauf ist nicht geplant.
Jetzt ist mein Projekt ja auch ein paar Nummern kleiner wie Dein Teich, im schlimmsten Fall hänge ich ab und an die Schmutzwassertauchpumpe rein.

 

Morgen ist erstmal Pause... Meint mein Rücken... Und auf den höre ich mittlerweile. 
Dann mache ich den Rand noch bis zur 9 Uhr Position, dann dürfte der 0/8er Sand alle sein.
Ab nächste Woche wird dann wieder gebuddelt - nach Feierabend.

Mit der Saugsperre Richtung Terrasse muß ich mir dann noch was überlegen.
Die kommt relativ weit raus.
Vielleicht ein kleines Natursteinmäuerchen zum kaschieren. Mal schaun.

Gruß, Arne


----------



## arnek (7. Juni 2015)

So, vorläufiger Zwischenstand am Ende des Urlaubs.
Muß mich jetzt erstmal beim Arbeiten vom Urlaub erholen. 
An verbautem Material waren das jetzt 1 Bigbag 0/8er Sand, 7 Säcke Portlandzement und ca. 70 Mauersteine.


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2015)

Da warst Du ja schon wieder richtig fleißig, sieht ja jetzt, auch ohne Wasser schon richtig gut aus 
Ich hab bei mir an der tiefsten Stelle eine Pumpe liegen, eine " Flunder " , 

https://www.google.de/search?q=teic...-MMPkyAPp1YHYAw&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=740


----------



## arnek (13. Juni 2015)

So, ich hab mal wieder gebuddelt... 

Vorher noch eine 30% Lehre gebaut wegen dem Gefälle:

 

Sind wieder einige Schubkarren geworden, in dem tiefen Loch in der Mitte bin ich jetzt bei 90cm,
das muß aber noch etwas größer werden von der Fläche.
Die Schrägen in den flacheren Zonen sieht man leider aus der Perspektive nicht so gut.


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juni 2015)

Nur mal so ne Frage , baust du einen Teich oder machst du deinen Doktor ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Sascha696 (14. Juni 2015)

Moin, habe gerade erst hierher gefunden. 
Will noch mal eben etwas zur schlauchwasserwaage loswerden. Ich kann dieses dingen nur jedem empfehlen. 
Wir haben etwas gebraucht bis wir Freunde geworden sind und ich verstanden habe was die ww von mir wollte. Habe das eine Ende an einem Pfeiler geschraubt und das andere Ende an einer dachlatte geklebt. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen Zollstock an dieser dachlatte befestigt. So lässt sich ganz einfach alleine jede Höhe ausnevilieren.
Habe in meinem filtergraben nur eine höhendiverenz von 1,5 cm und das bei 16m Länge.
Stelle wenns wem interessiert gerne noch ein Bild von meiner "einmann" Wasserwaage ein.

@arnek 
Sieht doch schon sehr gut aus! 
Kann den anderen nur zustimmen, geh ruhig tiefer.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Arne,
ich kann Dir nur die Empfehlung geben, an einem Teil des Ufers ein "Steilufer" anzulegen! Das ist stressig, kostet mehr Folie, ... . Dafür wirst Du mit einem Blick auf die Teichmitte belohnt! Wenn Du denEmpfehlungen folgst, mehr auszugraben, dann leg' ein Steilufer an. Das ist zwar nicht "natürlich", lohnt sich aber. Mit Deinem befestigten Rand habe ich Bauchschmerzen, was das gute Verstecken der Folie betrifft (Stichwort Kapillarsperre). Ich würde mir was überlegen, wie ich den Rand auf jeden Fall höher als die umlaufende Steinreihe mache (die Folie muss dann auch groß genug sein, nicht nur auf der Steinreihe zu liegen, sondern außerhalb der Steinreihe höher als diese aufsteigen!). Das wird Deinen Folienbedarf vermutlich extrem erhöhen, ist aber nötig.


----------



## Sascha696 (14. Juni 2015)

Sind die Steine nicht als uferwall gedacht?
Einen schönen ufergraben herum und fertig.

Gruß 
Sascha


----------



## arnek (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, der Rand mit den Steinen ist als Uferwall gedacht.
Drumherum kommt noch das Aluband von NG zur Befestigung der Folie, bzw. als Saugsperre.
Liegt auch schon in der Garage.

Ich werde nur im vorderen Bereich dort wo die Terrasse ist ein Problem mit dem Verstecken des Bandes, bzw. der Folie bekommen, weil
das Gelände zur Terrasse hin abfällt und dadurch der Uferwall dort höher über dem dortigen Niveau ist.

Ich muß dann mal sehen wie weit das über Terrassenniveau zum Schluß ist, aber ich denke das läßt sich mit ein paar Natursteinen regeln.

Thema Steilufer:

Ja, werde ich machen - ich mußte nur noch mal drüber schlafen. 
Das wird dann im hinteren Bereich liegen, dort wo die Steine quer liegen in etwa (s. rote Mrkierung unten im Bild).

Jetzt bin ich nur noch am überlegen ob ich dort im Teich mit Natursteinen was hoch mauere, oder ob ich die NG Ufermatte mit den
Taschen nehme wo man noch die ein oder andere Pflanze unterbringen kann.

Im Falle der Mauer würde ich dort hinten eher eine Seerose plazieren.

Hier noch mal Bilder aus anderer Perspektive:


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Arnek,
Du mußt nicht das ein kleines Steilufer versuchen zu bepflanzen. Um so besser kann man dann später ins Wasser hineinschauen... . 
Das mit dem Rand habe ich noch nicht verstanden. Eine über einer breiten Fläche flach aufgelegten Folie ist nicht so mein Fall, weil ich den Wasserstand gerne bis auf Höhe des Walls hätte (was zur Folge hat, die Folie am Ende des Walls senkrecht aufzustellen, und beidseitig zu stützen). Anderenfalls sieht man ja blanke Folie oberhalb des Wasserspiegels, der dann immer unterhalb der "Mauerkrone" steht.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juni 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> Moin, habe gerade erst hierher gefunden.
> Will noch mal eben etwas zur schlauchwasserwaage loswerden. Ich kann dieses dingen nur jedem empfehlen.
> Wir haben etwas gebraucht bis wir Freunde geworden sind und ich verstanden habe was die ww von mir wollte. Habe das eine Ende an einem Pfeiler geschraubt und das andere Ende an einer dachlatte geklebt. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen Zollstock an dieser dachlatte befestigt. So lässt sich ganz einfach alleine jede Höhe ausnevilieren.
> Habe in meinem filtergraben nur eine höhendiverenz von 1,5 cm und das bei 16m Länge.
> Stelle wenns wem interessiert gerne noch ein Bild von meiner "einmann" Wasserwaage ein.


Das füre noch mal genauer aus.


----------



## mitch (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo Arne,

saubere Arbeit, der Tiefbereich könnte aber ein wenig größer/tiefer sein, sonst ärgerst du dich in 3 Jahren (ist bei den meisten Teicherbauern einfach so).
Der Rand außerhalb des Walls wird dann wohl der Ufergraben? Kommt da noch eine Mauer herum?


----------



## arnek (17. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ja, der "Rand" ist der Uferwall, dahinter kommt der Ufergraben der dann bepflanzt wird.
Zur Terrasse hin wird es zwangsläufig eine Mauer geben müssen, da es ein Gefälle in diese Richtung gibt.
Hinten zum Rasen hin wird es keine Mauer geben da dort das Niveau  stimmt.

Gruß, Arne


----------



## arnek (20. Juni 2015)

Habe heute noch einen Kubikmeter ausgebuddelt.
Tiefe ist jetzt bei 1m.
Den Tiefenbereich mache ich in der nächsten Runde noch was größer und dann ist Schluß mit buddeln.


----------



## lotta (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Arne,
mach Dir die Mühe und buddel noch etwas tiefer.
Du wirst später um jeden Zentimeter froh sein
Der Untergrund bei Dir, scheint mir doch sehr "buddelfreundlich"zu sein?

Ich wäre froh, wenn wir damals hätten tiefer graben können.
Das war leider, Aufgrund des Grundwasserspiegels und der undurchdringbaren Baumwurzeln, nicht möglich.

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Durchhaltevermögen sowie gutes Gelingen bei Deinem Teichbau
und lese hier sehr gerne und interessiert mit.
Gruß Bine


----------



## arnek (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

der Uferwall wäre jetzt geschafft.
Habs noch schnell vor ein paar Tagen gemacht bevor die große Hitze kam. 



  
Jetzt bin ich immer noch am überlegen wie ich die Seite mit dem Steilhang gestalte.
Hochmauern mit Naturstein findet meine Frau nicht gut.

Verbundmatte drauf und vermörteln wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber vermutlich müßte ich über den Wall drüber 
vermörteln und das hebt mir das Niveau wieder um ein paar cm dort wo der Notüberlauf sein sollte.
Die Wasserversorgung der Pflanzen im Ufergraben sollte dabei möglichst auch gewährleistet sein...

Nur Ufermatte an der Stelle schwimmt vermutlich auf - oder hat jemand einen Tip wie ich die mit der Teichfolie verkleben könnte ?


  

Ich glaube ich bestell jetzt erstmal den Rest Uferband.
Allerdings ne Nummer kürzer.

Hab eben die 7m Rolle die ich vorab bestellt habe abgewickelt.
Für eine Person ist das einfach zu lang. 

lg
Arne


----------



## bergi (5. Juli 2015)

... für die Steilwand: Holz ....


----------



## arnek (28. Juli 2015)

So,

nach längerer Schaffenspause wegen Hitze, Regen, Besuch und warten auf ein Nivelliergerät mal wieder ein kleines Update- 

Für die Montage des NG-Alubandes gibt es ja unterschiedliche Techniken - die Einen schlagen Pflöcke an den Stellen ein wo die Erdanker hin kommen,
markieren dort die gewünschte Höhe und betonieren die Erdanker ein. Dann wird das Band erst installiert.

Jetzt lassen sich die Schauben die  auf der Rückseite des Bandes in eine Nut geschoben werden nur reichlich schwer verschieben...
Insbesonderen wenn man wie ich das Band erstmal um den Teich legt und es danach regnet...
Dann ist die Nut voll Dreck und die Schrauben wollen dann so garnicht mehr rutschen. 

In dem Zusammenhang kann ich auch den Kauf von eher kurzen Stücken empfehlen.
Mein vorab gekauftes Teil hatte 7m, danach habe ich nur noch 3,5m Stücke bestellt.
Wenn man 7m alleine zurechtbiegt sollte sich im gleichen Umkreis möglichst nichts Zerbrechliches befinden. 

Kurz und gut: Ich habe die Bandteile komplett gebogen und montiert und dann an den Stellen wo die Erdanker sind die Löcher für das Punktfundament ausgehoben.

Noch ein Tip am Rande: die Bänder kann man an den Stellen wo sie anstoßen mit einem Erdanker verbinden indem man bei den mitgelieferten
Erdankern 2 Löcher nachbohrt und den Erdanker mit beiden Bändern verschraubt.
Ich hatte noch 2 Erdanker separat bestellt - die hatten gleich schon die 4 Löcher.


  


Ein Nivelliergerät kann ich jedem empfehlen - das erleichtert alles enorm.
Wenn sich wer so was leihen kann - auf jeden Fall.
Bei größeren Projekten lohnt sich evtl. sogar ein Kauf - das auf dem Bild soll ca. 200€ gekostet haben. (kann man danach ja wieder verticken)

Die Höhe an den jeweiligen Stellen habe ich mit 2 Terassenlagern (rechts unten im Bild: scharzes Teil auf Holzklotz) für Holzterassen eingestellt - die kann man fast millimetergenau einstellen.


  

Fertig:

  

Als nächstes kommt der Ufergraben dran:

  

Wenn der fertig ist kann ich endlich genau ausmessen und die Folie bestellen.
Da muß endlich Wasser rein.....


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Juli 2015)

arnek schrieb:


> ur Ufermatte an der Stelle schwimmt vermutlich auf - oder hat jemand einen Tip wie ich die mit der Teichfolie verkleben könnte ?


Auf einer PVC Folie geht es ohne Probleme mit PVC - Kleber. 
Sonst eine Schüppe Sand drauf schmeißen. Dann geht die auch unter.


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo. 

Oder gleich Taschenmatten für diese Stelle bestellen und mit ein paar Steinen und Pflanzen füllen.


----------



## Sascha696 (29. Juli 2015)

Moin, sikaflex 221 funzt auf jedenfall!


----------



## arnek (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Tips.
PVC Kleber habe ich noch was da. Probiere ich mal aus.

Bei den Taschenmatten bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
Die sind eigentlich dafür gedacht an einem Profil festgeklemmt zu werden.
D.h. nach oben raus ist nicht mehr viel Matte.
Könnte aber gehen da ich an der Stelle des Uferwalls Trittsteine setzten will.
Die könnten das halten.
Ansonsten hätte ich etwas Bedenken daß die Matte irgendwann am Grund liegt.

lg,
Arne


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2015)

arnek schrieb:


> Die sind eigentlich dafür gedacht an einem Profil festgeklemmt zu werden.
> D.h. nach oben raus ist nicht mehr viel Matte.


Nö, da gibt es verschiedene Varianten. Man kann die Dinger zur Not mit Angelschnur auch selber klöppeln.


----------



## bergi (1. Aug. 2015)

hi Arne,
habe hier ein bisschen mitgelesen und mir sind ein paar Sachen aufgefallen --- vielleicht stehe ich aber auch auf dem Schlauch:
(_ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass der Wasserstand am Teichrand nicht geringer sein soll als derjenige an der Innenseite des Uferwalls, dass du also keinen "Hochteich" anstrebst... oder ??_
Du hattest im ersten Post geschrieben "_Ein großes Problem ist, daß ich unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu lese welche bauliche Maßnahme letztendlich die Höhe des Wasserspiegels festlegt. Die einen sagen: der Uferwall, die anderen: die Saugsperre._" --- es ist natürlich die Saugsperre.)
Eine ganz andere Frage ist, warum überhaupt einen Uferwall...? Aber direkt schaden tut er ja auch nicht.

1.) Im rot schraffierten Bereich hast du offenbar einen geringen Wasserstand von ein paar cm vorgesehen --- diese ganze Zone auf beiden Seiten des Walls wird m.E. sehr leicht trockenfallen, wenn du im Sommer nicht alle paar Tage nachfüllst, und das schaut dann nicht besonders gut aus - ?

2.) Dein Uferwall ragt im Moment ca. 30 cm(?) über den Wasserstand bzw. Teichrand hinaus. Wenn der bewächst, und bewachsen werden ja auch die flachen Bereiche des Teiches, siehst du kaum noch Wasseroberfläche...?

Spontan würde ich meinen, dass
a) man entweder den Teichrand (das NG-Band) auf etwa die Höhe des Uferwalls hätte erhöhen können (_das hast du jetzt schon einbetoniert... ev. wäre das aber mit den vorhandenen Punktfundamenten noch korrigierbar_)
b) und/oder die rot schraffierten Zonen noch weiter ausheben könnte, ich hätte mindestens 20 cm tiefer vorgeschlagen
c) und/oder den Uferwall stark in der Höhe reduzieren könnte.

b)+c) ist wohl die einfachste Lösung, es soll ja sowieso ein naturnaher Teich werden, da muss der Uferwall nicht so einheitlich sein.

a) + b) ist elegant (und lässt den Uferwall stehen): du nimmst den Aushub von b) und stabilisierst damit die neue Höhe des Außenrandes von a). Das machen ja sowieso viele Teichbauer: den Rand erhöhen, damit man nicht zuviel graben muss.

a) + b) +c) geht aber natürlich auch.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Man kann die Dinger zur Not mit Angelschnur auch selber klöppeln.


Nicht der beste Tipp. Angelschnur soll sich im Wasser auflösen, nach einiger Zeit. Zum Schutz der Fische. Eigene Erfahrungen habe ich da keine.


----------



## Christine (1. Aug. 2015)

Ich bin kein Angler. Das, was ich als Angelschnur kenne, ist aus Nylon und löst sich nicht auf.
Wenn sich das inzwischen zum Schutz der Fische geändert haben sollte, dann finde ich das toll.

Dann nimmt man für die Pflanzentaschen bitteschön Nylonfaden oder etwas anderes, unverrottbares.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> ch bin kein Angler. Das, was ich als Angelschnur kenne, ist aus Nylon und löst sich nicht auf.


Habe noch mal gegoogelt.....schein so das es bei Angelschnüre Herstellerspezifische Unterschiede gibt. Einige lösen sich nach Jahren auf andere werben mit der Unzerstörbarkeit. :-(
Zu meiner Jugend wurde allgemein gesagt die lösen sich auf.


----------



## arnek (1. Aug. 2015)

Hi Stefan,

auf dem Foto ist das Aluband noch nicht in der Höhe ausgerichtet. Außerdem habe ich ein Weitwinkelobjektiv auf der Kamera.
Eben gemessen: rechts im Bild ist die Differenz zwischen Uferwall und Oberkante Aluband 5,5 - 6cm. Links ist das noch mal   ca. 1 cm weniger
Außerdem habe ich derweilen ca. 10 Schubkarren aus dem Ufergraben gebaggert.

Die Flachzone werde ich auch noch etwas tiefer legen. Da war ich noch am überlegen wie viel.
20 cm sind ok denke ich.

Wenn es fertig ist mache ich dann noch Fotos.

lg
Arne


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stefan,
ich fände eine Option mit dem niedrigen Wasserstand praktisch und realitätsnah, wenn man u. a. in Werners Pflanzenbeschreibungen liest. Bei einem abgesenkten Wasserstand im Winter hätte man auf diese Weise trockene Bereiche (und damit Wachstumsbedingungen für Pflanzen, die Frost+Feuchte nicht vertragen). Ich verstehe Deine Argumentation in der Richtung, dass auf diese Weise (Höhe der Kapillar- bzw. Saugsperre als bestimmender Faktor) hinsichtlich Wasserstand kein maximales Füllvolumen für den Teich erreicht wird. Das bedeutet aber mehr Pflanzenvielfalt, weil auf diese Weise nicht alle Pflanzen im Teich dauerhaft feucht stehen! 
Hallo Arne,
ich hoffe, das war auch Deine Absicht beim Bau.


----------



## arnek (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Absicht beim Bau war ein Gscheiter Teich... 
Nein, Scherz beiseite... 
Es sollte und soll immer noch ein Teich ohne Technik für __ Libellen, __ Molche und was halt so zuwandert werden.
Ich habe jetzt die Flachzone gestern noch etwas tiefer gelegt, weil ich mir dachte mit dem Substrat oben drauf kann ich dann letztendlich den Wasserstand am Rand regeln.

Ausgemessen ist jetzt auch. Nächste Woche werde ich die Folien-Bestellung abschicken.

Fotos:

 

Hier schlägt wieder das Weitwinkelobjektiv zu:
Das sieht echt aus als ob 30cm Differenz in der Höhe zwischen Wall und Aluban wären.
Sind aber nur 5-6cm.

  

lg,
Arne


----------



## bergi (3. Aug. 2015)

Hi Arne,
stimmt, aus dieser Perspektive wirkt die Sache etwas entschärfter.

Wenn es ein naturnaher Teich wird, frage ich mich dennoch, warum der Uferwall so mächtig bzw. so gleichmäßig hoch werden muss. Es gibt da ja schließlich keine Nährstoffe, die irgendwie aus dem eigentlichen Teich rausgehalten werden müssen. Die Funktion ist also eine rein mechanische, um das Substrat am Abrutschen zu hindern - aber gerade der steile Wall selbst verursacht hier ein Problem mit dem Abrutschen... (_mein Rat: hau das Ding weg, lass nur etwa ein Fünftel davon stehen und verbau das übrige Material woanders_ ).

Meine Erfahrung aus mittlerweile immerhin ca. 4 Teichen ist ansonsten, dass es immer eine Herausforderung ist, freie, sichtbare Wasserfläche zu erhalten. Zugewachsen und verlandet ist ein Teich extrem schnell.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2015)

Ich finds gut das du so perfekt arbeitest. Und der Tipp mit dem weghauen, der würde mich wahnsinnig machen, weil da so viel Arbeit schon drinsteckt. Allerdings sieht es echt ein wenig steil aus. Vll kannst du später noch wieder Erde drunter packen, wenn die Folie da ist.


----------



## bergi (3. Aug. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> I...Und der Tipp mit dem weghauen, der würde mich wahnsinnig machen, weil da so viel Arbeit schon drinsteckt. ....


Hallo 4,
sehe gerade, dass du auch fleißig warst und viele gute Tipps bekommen hast  (_ich auch, mit meinem innovativen Holzteich... ärgern will ich also sicher niemanden, es macht mir einfach Spaß, ein bisschen "mitzutüfteln_").
Der Tipp, den Uferwall noch mal zu überdenken, ist aber wirklich gut und nicht nur gut gemeint oder nachgebetet... Diese Wälle werden m.E. zunehmend als Glaubenssache und Selbstzweck vertreten, in Wirklichkeit rauben sie aber oft nur Teichvolumen. Der Denkfehler besteht darin, dass man meint, die Teichpflanzen bräuchten nährstoffreiche Erde, die man dann per Graben aus dem Teich draußen halten muss. Die brauchen sie aber ganz sicher nicht.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2015)

Ne kein Ding. Ich meine ja nur die Ärgernis getane Arbeit zu vernichten. Und deswegen habe ich ja auch keinen Wall gebaut. Damit kein Volumen verloren geht. Ist wegen meiner gefundenen Rohre schon genug verloren gegangen. Optisch übrigens auch nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Aug. 2015)

Hall Arne
ich finde den Wall toll, weil dadurch der Teich schönnatürlich in die Umgebung eingebunden werden kann. Hinter dem Uferwall wächst auch Rasen, und kann man auch Staudenbeete anlegen (je nach Wasserstand im Teich).
Ich habe bei mir die Steilufer angelegt, weil ich so viel wie möglich Teichvolumen wollte, und auch in den Teich gucken wollte. Das wird bei Dir nicht so gut gehen (muss aber nicht beabsichtigt sein). Ich vermute, dass Stefan da hinaus will (er will nicht nur Wasseroberfläche und Wasserpflanzen sehen, sondern auch, was im Teich selbst so los ist.


----------



## bergi (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Arne,
mein Punkt wäre, dass du dich für die etwas teure, aber ästhetisch ansprechende Variante mit der Klemmschiene entschieden hast. Das gibt einen eleganten Abschluss des Teichs mit einer metallenen "Mähkante", und du kannst das Teichsubstrat problemlos bis ganz an die Kante heranführen. Das wächst von beiden Seiten ein, und man sieht fast nichts mehr davon, Kapillarsperre ist gesichert, prima.
Diesen Uferwall würdest du jetzt mit Flies und Folie überziehen, was das Problem ergibt, dass man den recht glatten "Hubbel" anschließend mit einer befriedigenden Abdeckung versehen muss. Dafür hast du dir wohl diese Ufermatten ausgekuckt, aber die sind auch wieder aus fehlfarbenem Kunststoff, den man irgendwie verstecken muss, in der Hoffnung, dass sie mit der Zeit überwachsen und unsichtbar werden...
Das wäre ein geringeres Thema, wenn der Uferwall auf der Folie aufgebaut wäre, die Pflanzen, z.B. auch Moose, würden ihn dann ganz normal durchwurzeln und integrieren. Wie er jetzt ist, bleibt er aber immer ein recht dominanter Kunststoff(fremd-)körper mit geringer Substratauflage.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stefan,
den Fremdkörper Pflanzenmatte kann man unter wenig Erde gut "begraben". Ich habe das an meiner "Badewanne" nicht gemacht, und da sieht man noch Fremdkörper (auf dem ich sehr gerne entlang laufe, um Seerose zu düngen, Algen zu keschern und Pfanzen im Teich zu beschneiden. Das sieht jetzt so aus:
    (die Steine rechts hätte ich weglassen können, unter den Steinen innerhalb sind nur wenige cm Erde, weil ich an einen Ufergraben ursprünglich nicht gedacht hatte). Vorher sah das ganze so aus:
    .


----------



## bergi (5. Aug. 2015)

Moin Rolf,
Danke für die Beispiele - man kann also die Pflanzenmatte gut begrünen oder verbergen, very well.
Aber wozu braucht man sie (v.a. bei dem Teichbeispiel von Arne)?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> Aber wozu braucht man sie


Als Schutz für PVC-Folie, die unter den UV-Strahlen erheblich leiden würde, als Pflanzunterlage für Pflanzen, die eben nicht auf der Folie wurzeln möchten und gerne am feuchten Ufersaum stehen. Weil sie hübscher anzusehen ist, als nackte Folie oder Steinberge, in den sich nur Dreck sammelt und die das Wasser zusätzlich erwärmen.


----------



## bergi (5. Aug. 2015)

Hi Christine, 
meine Frage war unklar gestellt: 
Wozu braucht man den Uferwall überhaupt (wenn der erst mal da ist, kann/soll wohl auch die Pflanzenmatte drauf, das ist dann vielleicht immer noch besser als ohne; aber Pflanzen wurzeln ja definitiv nicht lieber auf einer Pflanzenmatte als im eigentlichen Teichsubstrat).
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> Pflanzen wurzeln ja definitiv nicht lieber auf einer Pflanzenmatte als im eigentlichen Teichsubstrat


Das ist klar, die Ufermatte kommt aber meistens dort zum Einsatz, wo kein Teichsubstrat liegen bleibt. Der Uferwall mit Ufermatte hat seinen Lebenszweck darin, das wohlgenährte Sumpfbeet, dass der Kenner im Ufergraben anlegt, (mittels der Kapillarwirkung der Matte) mit Wasser zu versorgen, aber den Schmodder aus dem Hauptteich zu halten.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo 
Ich kann euch diesen Teichbau empfehlen , da ist die Folie optimal vor UV geschützt und es sieht auch noch gut aus 

ausserdem kommt dieser Teich ganz ohne irgendwelchen Taschen aus......

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/planung-eines-naturnahen-teiches.43911/
salve Patrick


----------



## bergi (5. Aug. 2015)

Arne macht inzwischen wohl sowieso, was er selbst denkt, und recht hat er *thumbs up*!
nur der Vollständigkeit halber noch ein kleiner Punkt: 


Christine schrieb:


> Der Uferwall mit Ufermatte hat seinen Lebenszweck darin, das wohlgenährte Sumpfbeet, dass der Kenner im Ufergraben anlegt, (mittels der Kapillarwirkung der Matte) mit Wasser zu versorgen, aber den Schmodder aus dem Hauptteich zu halten.


Ein naturnaher Teich braucht ja kein "wohlgenährtes" Sumpfbeet (_du meinst damit wahrscheinlich humushaltiges Substrat, Teicherde_), und "Schmodder" entsteht aus diesem Grund dort auch nicht. 
Meine persönliche Empfehlung ist gemischtkörniger, ungewaschener Kies (_also auch kein reiner Sand_), bei uns wird so was als "Wandkies" sehr günstig gehandelt. Der sieht top aus und verdichtet gerade im richtigen Maße, und die Pflanzen lieben ihn. Einzige Ausnahme davon sind ausgesprochene __ Moorpflanzen, da muss man halt dann ein geschütztes Torf-Eckchen einrichten. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2015)

Warum fragst Du, wenn Du es sowieso besser weißt?


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stefan,
hoffentlich habe ich Dich nicht genervt . Dass Arne seine eigene Entscheidung trifft, ist klar. Ich gebe Dir recht, dass man mit einem breiten Ufergraben vergleichsweise viel Folie gerechnet auf das Teichvolumen braucht.
Den Sinn einer Ufermatte schätze ich als sehr hoch ein. Wenn man erst mal ein paar Jahre einen Teich hat, dann wächst auch da drin Unkraut (unerwünschte Pflanzen, die eigene, weniger wuchskräftige Lieblinge verdrängen, oder einfach nur Sträucher wie Cotoneaster, Cornus und ähnliche, die sich dort eingesät haben). Da kann man mit dem Unkrautstecher bedenkenloser arbeiten. Der Vorteil einer Ufermatte besteht auch darin, dass man mit sehr wenig Substrat (=wenig Erde auf dem Wall !) einen guten Pflanzenwuchs erreichen kann, was in meinen Augen den Nachteil aufwiegt, dass man "Unkraut" von einer Pflanzenmatte schwerer jäten kann.
Wenn der gewünschte Gartenteich eher in Richtung Teichpflanzenbiotop statt einem rundum zugänglichen Wasserspiegel geht, dann ist Arnes Konzept genau richtig.


----------



## bergi (6. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Warum fragst Du, wenn Du es sowieso besser weißt? Hi Christine, ich konnte kaum glauben, dass "zu nährstoffreiches Substrat" tatsächlich der einzige Grund für die vermeintliche  "Notwendigkeit" des Walls ist. Ich hatte irgendwelche andere bzw. bessere Gründe vermutet... aber offenbar nicht...





RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> hoffentlich habe ich Dich nicht genervt . Hi Rolf, nee, natürlich nicht, woher denn! ich finde diese Fragen sehr interessant, Danke für deine Überlegungen!
> Ich gebe Dir recht, dass man mit einem breiten Ufergraben vergleichsweise viel Folie gerechnet auf das Teichvolumen braucht.
> Den Sinn einer Ufermatte schätze ich als sehr hoch ein [...] o.k., das sind einige gute Gründe für die Ufermatte, einverstanden... es bleibt die Frage nach dem Sinn des Walls, oder?


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2015)

Servus Stefan



> ... es bleibt die Frage nach dem Sinn des Walls, oder?



Dazu muß man etwas weiter ausholen.

Viele Pflanzen die in unseren Augen sehr schön sind, haben es gerne feucht.
Was liegt also näher wenn man schon einen Teich baut eine Zone die dauerhaft feucht ist, einzurichten.
Im Teich hätte so eine Zone den Nachteil, dass das Teichwasser mehr Nährstoffe abbekommt als es oft erwünscht ist.
Stichwort "Klares Wasser"

Also was kann ich tun um

Keine Nährstoffe dem Teichwasser zuzuführen
und trotzdem diese Pflanzenjuwelen am/um den Teich zu pflegen.

Ich ziehe eine Grenze zwischen Teichwasser und nährstoffreichem Substrat, aber mit gleichzeitiger permanenter Wasserversorgung.

Dazu bedient man sich eines physikalischen Tricks ... "der Kapillarwirkung".

Dazu braucht es einen "Wall" könnte auch eine Holz, Stahl oder Beton-Trennung sein. Über diese Konstruktion legen wir die Ufermatte.
Diese zieht aus dem Teich das Wasser in geringen Mengen über den "Wall" in den Ufergraben mit den fantastischen Pflanzen.
Diese bekommen dadurch permanent Feuchtigkeit.
In umgekehrter Richtung funktioniert das nicht, da die Feuchtigkeit im Ufergraben nicht ausreicht bzw. das Niveau tiefer liegt als die Ufermatte in den Teich reicht.
Stichwort "kommunizierende Röhren"

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir den Sinn des "Walls" und der darauf liegenden Ufermatte beschreiben.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bergi (6. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
vielen Dank für deine Erklärung... dennoch: welche Pflanzenarten sollten das sein, die so nährstoffreiches Substrat brauchen, dass man sie bzw. das Substrat durch einen Wall vom Teich trennen müsste?
Ich bin mir sicher, dass die allermeisten Pflanzenarten, die für den Teich interessant sind, in humusfreiem Substrat (im Wesentlichen ist das, wie oben geschrieben, Kies-, Sand-, Lehmgemisch) exzellent gedeihen, und daraus entsteht kein trübes Wasser, Nährstoffbelastung o.ä..
Wir wollen ja am Teichrand keine Zuckerrüben anbauen!
Beste Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Daufi (6. Aug. 2015)

...ich habe grade mal das Ganze von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen, da wird ja die ganze Palette von Meinungen und Erfahrungen vertreten, schee...

Aber das mir dem "Wall" sehe ich auch wie bergi. Und vor allem, wenn wir von naturnahem Teich reden, wo in der Natur gibt es so einen Uferwall...

Und Helmut, wer braucht schon klares Wasser, klar schön, wenn ich bis zum Grund kucken kann, aber habe ich das in der Natur auch? Da ist doch bestimmt auch je mach Wetter, vorrausgegaenem Starkregen, wochenlanger Dürre, mal alles im Uferbereich verdorrt, alles voller Algen....

Smile, und bevor ihr mich verreisst, ich hab keine Erfahrung mit einem naturnahen Teich, aber immerhin ist vorhin ein Frosch vor mir abgehauen, dabei bin ich doch so harmlos... und das nach knapp 2 Wochen Wasser und Pflanzen drin....

Und harre gespannt der Dinge, die bei uns noch passieren, vor allem dass die ganzen Pflanzen mal schön anwachsen...

Hallo Namensvetter, finde Deinen Teich bis jetzt ganz interessant, ist mir persönlich aber zu "ordentlich", zu geplant....

aber mal sehen, was draus wird....

Liebe Grüße, Arne


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> wenn wir von naturnahem Teich reden, wo in der Natur gibt es so einen Uferwall...


Naturnah bezieht sich auf techniklos.



Daufi schrieb:


> Und Helmut, wer braucht schon klares Wasser, klar schön, wenn ich bis zum Grund kucken kann, aber habe ich das in der Natur auch?


Das ist aber jetzt nicht dein ernst 
Wegen klarem Wasser geben einige tausende von Euro aus.
Und ja, in der Natur gibt es richtig klare Tümpel/Seen ...
Fischzuchtteiche allerdings sind immer eingetrübt.

Willst du nicht auch bei deinem Teich klares Wasser anstreben ?
Deshalb betreiben wir ja einen hohen Aufwand um den Teich zu bepflanzen und nebenbei ihm eine Natürlichkeit zu geben.
Dazu gehört aber auch eine sehr gut Ufergestaltung um die Teichfolie zu kaschieren bzw. zu verdecken um sie vor UV zu schützen.



bergi schrieb:


> welche Pflanzenarten sollten das sein, die so nährstoffreiches Substrat brauchen, dass man sie bzw. das Substrat durch einen Wall vom Teich trennen müsste?


Diese und viele andere ...
Düngst du keine Pflanzen in deinem Garten bzw. deine Topfpflanzen 
Im Teich ist deine Substratwahl keine schlechte.
Nur das Pflanzenwachstum in einem Ufergraben wirst nie erreichen. Aber das ist ja auch deinerseits nicht gewünscht ...



bergi schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung aus mittlerweile immerhin ca. 4 Teichen ist ansonsten, dass es immer eine Herausforderung ist, freie, sichtbare Wasserfläche zu erhalten. Zugewachsen und verlandet ist ein Teich extrem schnell.



... wenn ich dieses Zitat richtig interpretiere.

Meiner Meinung nach ... Ufergraben ja oder nein ... ist Geschmacksache. Er trägt nicht zur Wasserverbesserung bei, aber er verschlechtert auch nicht die Wasserqualität.

Aus pflanzlicher Sicht ist er eine große Bereicherung. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Daufi (6. Aug. 2015)

Hi Helmut,

dass einige viel Geld für "klares " Wasser ausgeben, mhhh das kann ich nicht so verstehen..., aber jeder hat so sein Hobby, das ist so wie wenn ich für mein Rennrad ne elektrische Schaltung, etc. kaufe, die 1300, 1400 Euro kostet, aber eigentlich nix bringt, außer mein Ego zu befriedigen...
Smile, ich hab sie trotzdem....

Und da ich keine Fische mag, hab ich es mir hier mit den meisten eh verdorben...

Nee, im Ernst, ich denke dass naturnah - für mich - nicht nur techniklos, sondern auch, wie soll ich es sagen, auch autark bzw. unreguliert ist...
Oder ich nicht grade irgendwelche Seerosen oder anderes Gewächs das hier fremd ist, einsetze....

Daß jeder eigene Vorstellungen, bzw. es viele Möglichkeiten gibt - das macht meiner Meinung ja auch den Reiz hier aus - seine Ideen und Wünsche  zu verwirklichen, ist ja auch klar...

Und ich weis übrigens am besten wie das geht....

Aber mir fällt grade auf, das das hier, Arnes Teich betreffend OT ist, und deshalb halt ich auch mal mein vorlautes Mundwerk und kuck lieber weiter ach einer vernünftigen Wildcam....

Arne, wie isses, hast Du die Folie schon bestellt, und was für welche gibt es PVC, oder EPDM?

Liebe Grüße, Arne


----------



## bergi (7. Aug. 2015)

ich wollte hier mal das "UU" (ultimativ, universal) - Substrat für den Naturteich zeigen - ungewaschen, unsortiert, aber superhübsch und preisgünstig : "Wandkies"!


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2015)

Das hat aber mit Naturteich schon mal gar nichts zu tun


----------



## Sascha696 (7. Aug. 2015)

Mal eben eine Frage.....

Arne?

Bist du noch da??


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> ich wollte hier mal das "UU" (ultimativ, universal) - Substrat für den Naturteich zeigen - ungewaschen, unsortiert, aber superhübsch und preisgünstig : "Wandkies"!
> Anhang anzeigen 151255 Anhang anzeigen 151256


Wie viele Naturteiche hast du schon gesehen? 
Und wie viele waren davon , von der Natur mit solchem Geröll zu geschüttet? 
Jeden See oder Teich den ich bestaunen durfte hatte bis her um Wasserverluste zu vermeiden eine ganz feine Sand Ton Lehm Schicht als Bodengrund. 
Also wenn da nicht gerade eine massive Steilklippe aus Gestein ist woher  sollen die ganzen Steine im Teich kommen. 
LG René


----------



## bergi (8. Aug. 2015)

Hi Helmut, Troll und Christine,

(_vorab: ein Teich ist ja per Definition ein künstliches Gewässer, insofern ist es etwas unsinnig darüber zu spekulieren, wie er "von Natur aus" aussehen würde; unter "naturnah" verstehe ich das Ziel, eine große Artenvielfalt mit geringem oder keinem technischen Aufwand, mit hohem ästhetischem Wert und möglichst ohne durch Anlagefehler verursachtem permanentem pflegerischem Aufwand. Und dafür ist diese Substratfrage sehr zentral._)

Ansonsten ja, doch, es ist schon so, und es wundert mich ziemlich, dass sich diese Basics nicht herumgesprochen haben: *Kleingewässer in der Natur entstehen immer (d.h. ohne Ausnahme) in solchem humusfreiem Substrat, und bei humusfreiem Substrat handelt es sich immer (d.h. ohne Ausnahme) um Lehm-Sand-Kiesgemische wie auf der Abbildung  *(*"Geröll"*, wenn man es so ausdrücken will; bei dem Gemisch auf dem Foto gibt es auch größere Kiesel, das ist typisch für das Voralpengebiet, die können natürlich in anderen Gegenden, z.B. in Sandgebieten, fehlen), *das kann nicht mal theoretisch anders sein.* Und kein Galabauer würde einen naturnahen Teich mit nährstoffreichem Substrat anlegen.

Zum rein Gärtnerischen: *Keine einzige *der im Link von Helmut genannten Pflanzenarten muss in nährstoffreichem Boden gepflanzt oder gedüngt werden. Natürlich kann man einer Seerose o.a. mal eine "Düngekegel" zuschustern, nötig ist das aber ganz sicher nicht.

Nix für ungut, aber so isses halt.
Gruß,
Stefan

P.S.
Natürlich ist das Wasser in den so gebauten bzw. mit solchem Substrat versehenen Teichen auch perfekt *klar*, und das ganz ohne Technik. Der einzige Grund für eine dauerhafte Trübung sind ja einzellige Algen, die durch Nährstoffüberschuss aus ungeeignetem Substrat "explodieren".

P.P.S.


troll20 schrieb:


> [...] Und wie viele waren davon, von der Natur mit solchem Geröll zu geschüttet? Jeden See oder Teich den ich bestaunen durfte hatte bis her um Wasserverluste zu vermeiden eine ganz feine Sand Ton Lehm Schicht als Bodengrund.[...]


 *Oh mei*. Sand-Ton-Lehm = "Geröll" (die feinere Fraktion davon). Wie gut, dass die Natur eine ganz feine Tonschicht in ihre Seen schüttet, um Wasserverluste zu vermeiden, gell?


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2015)

@bergi wie bitte sollen solche Kies oder wie auch immer du es nennen magst an Kleinen Steinchen das Wasser zurück halten?
Sie bieten zwischen den einzelnen Teilen dafür viel zu viele Hohlräume. Weiterhin wird jeder Natürlich entstandene Teich mit der Zeit verlanden durch Eintrag von Biomasse, welche aber wiederum diesel Geröllzeugs überlagert und die Hohlräume verstopft. Aber dann sieht man wiederum nichts mehr von den Steinen? Solange wie dann keine Erschütterungen dafür sorgen das dieses Geröll von den feineren Partikel angehoben wird bleibt es auch mitten drin und nicht oben auf.
Ich versteh zwar noch nicht deine Definition von Teichen und warum es diese nur in künstlicher Form bei dir gibt. Aber hier gibt es einige ganz versteckt in Wäldern. Das sind überbleibsel der letzten Eiszeit, also eigentlich Senken die sich dauerhaft mit Regenwasser gefüllt halten. Leider verlanden sie immer mehr,  darum denken auch manche Naturschützer darüber nach sie aus zu baggern um die dort ansässigen Pflanzen und Tiere zu erhalten.

LG René
Edit sagt:
Oder wie würden diese Wassergefüllten Objekte deiner Meinung nach bezeichnet?


----------



## arnek (8. Aug. 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> Mal eben eine Frage.....
> 
> Arne?
> 
> Bist du noch da??



Hi Sascha,

ja - ich bin noch da...
Da gabs wohl ein Problem mit meiner IT - auf dem iPad habe ich erst heute eine mail bekommen daß sich hier was tut.
Auf dem Mac waren sie dann alle, aber den hatte ich eine Weile nicht an.

Und jetzt mußte ich mich hier erstmal durchlesen....
Und in die Substratdiskussion seid Ihr ja auch schon eingestiegen - da sind wir doch vom Projektplan her noch gar nicht angekommen. 



Daufi schrieb:


> Arne, wie isses, hast Du die Folie schon bestellt, und was für welche gibt es PVC, oder EPDM?
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Arne



Hallo Arne,

ich wollte gestern bestellen, habe aber evtl. noch einen Meßfehler entdeckt - muß ich noch mal nachmessen.
Es wird eine PVC Folie in grün.

Zeitlich ist das jetzt auch kein Problem - ich habe gerade erfahren daß in der KW33/34 hier im Neubaugebiet die Strassen geteert werden.
Und so wie ich die Jungs von der Baufirma kennen gelernt habe brauch man in diesem Zeitraum nix was größer wie ein DHL-Paket ist anliefern lassen.
In der KW 35/36 wird unser Vorgarten und die Einfahrt gemacht. Da muß ich schauen ob ich durch komme.
Wenn ich warte bis gepflastert ist könnte ich bis fast zum Teich durchfahren (Schubkarre/Hubwagen).
Alternativ kann ich mir die Folie (ca. 105Kg) mit einem Bagger über den Gartenzaun heben lassen.
Mal schaun.
Aber so wie es im Moment aussieht wird es Anfang September bis die Folie drin liegt.

lg,
Arne


----------



## bergi (8. Aug. 2015)

Hallihallo,
wir (vor allem ich selbst ) "zerschießen" Arnes Thread gerade mit dieser - sehr wichtigen, wie ich finde - Substratsache. Ich würde dazu vielleicht besser einen separaten Thread in diesem Unterforum aufmachen, oder?
Gruß,
Stefan


P.S.


troll20 schrieb:


> Oder wie würden diese Wassergefüllten Objekte deiner Meinung nach bezeichnet?


 Schau mal bei Wiki nach, da findet man die gängigen Definitionen der verschiedenen Stillgewässertypen https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stillgewässer


----------



## willi1954 (8. Aug. 2015)

Moin

sorry das ich mich einmische. Aber als Bodengrund würde ich immer wieder feinen lehmhaltigen Sand empfehlen.
Gerade diese grob körnige Kiesmischung bietet dem Entstehen von Dreckecken und Algenwachstum Tür und Tor.
Ich hab das bei meinem 1. Teich leidvoll erfahren.

Gruss Willi


----------



## bergi (8. Aug. 2015)

Hi Willi, 
es geht hier keineswegs um groben Kies, das habe ich oben geschrieben. Ich habe zur Substratfrage gerade einen Parallelthread aufgemacht https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...gewaschener-kies-als-universalsubstrat.44934/
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Annett (8. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Arne,

falls du noch ein paar Bilder eines eingewachsenen Ufergrabens suchst:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/neuer-teich.4/
Habe gerade frische hochgeladen. Ich möchte den Uferwall z.B. Für die Pflege mancher Pflanzen nicht missen. So muss man nicht immer mit den Füßen ins Wasser....
Und auch sonst kann ich nach nun 7 oder 8 Jahren sagen: ich würde immer wieder mit Wall und Graben bauen. Gerade am Anfang wuchsen die Pflanzen im Graben deutlich besser. Leider wurde viel verdrängt, da mir die Zeit für eine intensivere Pflege fehlt. Aber es gibt einige Pflanzen, die im Teich weniger gut zurecht kommen. Da sieht man einfach, wenn man den Bewuchs von Teich und Graben vergleicht.


----------



## bergi (8. Aug. 2015)

Hi Annett,
schöne Aufnahmen!
Du hast mit Ufergraben und -wall eine gut geformte, abschwemmsichere Pflanzzone geschaffen, scheint mir. Das ist natürlich wichtig, das würde ich auch nie in Abrede stellen.
Allerdings scheint mir - das erkennt man auf den Bildern nicht so gut - bei dir doch insgesamt eher ein durchgehendes Gefälle vom äußeren Teichrand über den Graben zur Wasserfläche vorzuliegen, der Wall liegt also nicht höher als der äußere Teichrand, oder?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Annett (8. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stefan.

Doch, er liegt höher.
Schau mal in mein Teichbauthema, das in der Signatur verlinkt sein müsste. Evtl. Sieht man es dort besser.
Irgendwo in dem Thema oder zumindest hier im Forum hatte ich auch mal die optimalen Höhenunterschiede zwischen gewünschter maximaler Teichwasseroberfläche, Kapillarsperre, Uferwall und Überlaufdelle im umlaufenden Uferwall geschrieben. Ist aber schon ewig her.
Bei einem Projekt wie unserem, wo der Uferwall nicht komplett um den Teich geht, ist die Delle=Überlauf im Uferwall sinnfrei und die Höhe kann auch deutlich niedriger. Es wird NIE Wasser über den Wall laufen, egal wie viel es regnet. Das kann schließlich schon vorher seitlich aus dem Teich raus. Nur die Matte zieht das Wasser aus dem Teich in den Graben. Das war mir beim Bau damals leider noch nicht so ganz bewusst....


----------



## bergi (8. Aug. 2015)

Ah, o.k., verstehe, ein Teil-Ufergraben bzw. -wall, auch wieder was anderes. 
Alles weitere ist wieder Substrat-Thema... (_wenn kein Humus im Ufergrabensubstrat, ist ja es egal, wohin was läuft_).


----------



## Annett (8. Aug. 2015)

In dem Graben ist gesiebter Mutterboden. Den möchte ich beim besten Willen nicht ohne Abgrenzung im Teich haben. Der Teich hat so schon genug Nährstoffe, wie man am intensiven Wachstum gut sehen kann.


----------



## bergi (9. Aug. 2015)

Klar: ich hätte sagen sollen, "wenn kein humushaltiges Substrat im Ufergraben wäre, wäre es egal, wo was hinläuft". Mutterboden bezeichnet ja normalerweise den (zu) nährstoff- und humushaltigen Oberboden, also die obersten ca. 20 cm, insbesondere Stickstoff bringt diese Bodenschicht in erheblicher Menge mit, was ein Teich nicht braucht. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Flusi (9. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Und da ich keine Fische mag, hab ich es mir hier mit den meisten eh verdorben


hi Arne,
wie kommst Du denn auf das schmale Brett? 
Die Vorstellungen, wie ein Teich sein muß, variieren doch sehr stark  was auch so sein muß.
Also mal zum kleinen Abgleich: Fische im Teich - nein, mag ich auch nicht.
Aber auf den Punkt gebraten, evtl. mit Butter und Mandelblättchen, Wildreis und Salat - geht klar 
LG Flusi


----------



## Annett (10. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> Klar: ich hätte sagen sollen, "wenn kein humushaltiges Substrat im Ufergraben wäre, wäre es egal, wo was hinläuft". Mutterboden bezeichnet ja normalerweise den (zu) nährstoff- und humushaltigen Oberboden, also die obersten ca. 20 cm, insbesondere Stickstoff bringt diese Bodenschicht in erheblicher Menge mit, was ein Teich nicht braucht.
> Gruß,
> Stefan



So richtig verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was du mir damit sagen möchtest. 

Sinn und Zweck des Uferwall/Ufergrabenprinzip ist es eben, einen extrem fetten Bereich zu schaffen, ohne den restlichen Teich mit Nährstoffen zu überfrachten. 
Ob man diesen Bereich braucht oder nicht, sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Natürlich geht es auch ohne... 
Ich hatte anfangs Schwanenblumen und __ Pfeilkraut ohne Ende im Graben. Im Teich undenkbar, da die Sustratauflage nicht ansatzweise an 50 cm Dicke und mehr heran kommt. Leider wurden sie in der Zwischenzeit von anderen Pflanzen verdrängt.


----------



## bergi (11. Aug. 2015)

Hi Annett, 
ich wollte damit sagen, dass ein Uferwall als echte "wasserchemische" Trennmaßnahme nur dann Sinn macht, wenn humushaltiges Substrat eingesetzt wird, wie eben in deinem Fall. 
Über Sinn oder Unsinn solchen humushaltigen Substrats könnte man ev. in dem Extra-Thread diskutieren?
Schwanenblumen und __ Pfeilkraut (oder andere Sumpfpflanzen) brauchen, ganz abgesehen von der Art des Substrats, allerdings sicher keine 50 cm Substratstärke (was wäre ein empfohlener Mindestwert... 20, 30 cm?). 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stefan,

vielleicht kommen sie auch mit 30 cm klar, aber ziemlich sicher nicht langfristig mit einem eher mageren Kies, Sand, Lehmgemisch,  wie du es vorschlägst.

Bei mir wächst die __ Kuckuckslichtnelke übrigens NUR auf dem Uferwall.  Dort dafür um so mehr.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dsc_0273-jpg.146153/


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Annett,
in meiner kurzen Zeit als Teichbesitzer konnte ich auch schon beobachten, dass manche Teichpflanzen doch ein wenig anspruchsvoller sind als andere. Schwanenblumen und __ Pfeilkraut wachsen bei mir nicht so gut, was am Substrat liegen könnte. Weniger anspruchsvollen Simsen und __ Seggen macht Substratdicke und -art weniger aus. Genauso könnte man die Diskussion über feuchte Zone etc fortführen.
Ich hoffe mal, Arne liest seinen thread noch weiter mit. Hoffentlich ist er von den verschiedenen Meinungen nicht genervt, sondern ermuntert, selber ein wenig zu experimentieren, und zu beobachten. 
Ich als Freund von Pflanzen am Teich bin experimentierfreudig geworden. Selbst das direkte Einbringen von Muttererde/Kompost habe ich probiert. Ich würde diese mit Sand/Lehm abdecken, das sieht schöner aus. Dauerhaft hält so eine Schicht keine Nährstoffe . Sie hilft dennoch, das Pflanzenwachstum vorwärts zu bringen, mit positiven Nebeneffekten für die Wasserqualität. Einem Vergleich zu lockeren Schlammschichten, wie sie aus nicht entfernten Blättern etc entstehen, hält so ein Boden (einmalig Muttererde) auf Dauer nicht stand. Zumindest bietet solch ein Untergrund perfekte Wuchsbedingungen für __ Schwanenblume & Co. Dieser hat auch Eigenschaften, die ich in einem Gartenteich nicht flächendeckend haben möchte (ein Thema Verlandung, und mit Fischbesatz so einen Untergrund schon gar nicht).
Für mich gibt es also noch mehr zu lernen, und darauf hoffe ich auch.


----------



## bergi (12. Aug. 2015)

Annett schrieb:


> vielleicht kommen sie auch mit 30 cm klar, aber ziemlich sicher nicht langfristig mit einem eher mageren Kies, Sand, Lehmgemisch,  wie du es vorschlägst.
> Bei mir wächst die __ Kuckuckslichtnelke übrigens NUR auf dem Uferwall.  Dort dafür um so mehr.
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dsc_0273-jpg.146153/


Hi Annett, 
was __ Schwanenblume und __ Pfeilkraut betrifft - dummerweise habe ich tatsächlich gerade diese beiden Arten noch nie gepflegt. Ich wäre versucht, sie mir zuzulegen, nur um den Gegenbeweis anzutreten . 
Die Kuckuckslichtnelke wächst bei mir halt ganz normal am (Kies/Lehm-) Ufer... mit welchem Substrat hast du die Matte auf der "Deichkrone" denn abgedeckt?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stefan. 

Die Matten wurden Mit lehmigem Sand eingespült, der ist aber schon lange nicht mehr da, denke ich. 

Ansonsten: tu an deinem Teich, was du nicht lassen kannst. Keiner wird dich aufhalten. ;-)


----------



## bergi (13. Aug. 2015)

Hi Annett: ja, lehmiger Sand ist toll!
Ansonsten klar, jeder tut was er nicht lassen kann. Aber vielleicht wärst du ja im Nachhinein auch ganz froh gewesen, wenn dich jemand rechtzeitig vor der Humusgeschichte in deinem Graben gewarnt hätte, mal ehrlich?


----------



## Joachim (13. Aug. 2015)

@bergi
Glaube kaum - ganz ehrlich. Unser Teich funktioniert und ist so wie er ist für uns absolut ok. Kannst du nun gern filetieren und tot diskutieren, ist halt so. 

@Rolf
Mutterboden ... definiere das mal genauer. Weist du was ich allein bei den Forums-Treffen schon für unterschiedlichste Mutterböden gesehen habe... ?  Vielleicht rühren so unterschiedliche Erfahrungen bezüglich Mutterboden ja aus dessen Unterschiedlichkeit. Glaube Eugen hatte mir mal seinen Mutterboden gezeigt und das wäre in unserer Ecke schon mal rein optisch eher als Unterboden definiert worden. Aber es war beides "Mutterboden"


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Joachim,
unser Boden ist recht "fett", sogar Kompost habe ich im Teich schon eingebracht. Anfangs (in den ersten Wochen bis sogar Monaten, je nach Saison) gibt das einen regelrechten Schub beim Pflanzenwachstum. Dann stagniert das Ganze. Wenn man sich den Boden anschaut, dann beginnt er ab wenigen cm zu stinken, er leidet also unter Sauerstoffmangel, was zu Abbau von N,S,P führt. Viel später landet man bei deutlich weniger Volumen (sprich die Dicke des "Substrats" ist trotz der vielen Pflanzenwurzeln ein wenig dünner), und dem, was man als Lehm bezeichnen würde.
Die "Starterwirkung" reiner Muttererde begeistert mich, es ist halt schade, dass nach dem Abbau der "organischen" Nährstoffe manche Pflanzen nicht mehr so richtig wollen.


----------



## bergi (15. Aug. 2015)

Joachim schrieb:


> Mutterboden ... definiere das mal genauer.


Nun, es gibt eine recht klare Definition, überall nachzulesen, z.B. Wiki. Es geht immer darum, dass nur im Mutter- oder Oberboden Humus vorliegt, und das sich hier gehäuft Nährstoffe, insbesondere Stickstoff, finden. Die "Qualität" kann natürlich schwanken.
Ich diskutiere hier nichts tot, aber es ist nun mal so, dass Mutterboden im Teich nichts zu suchen hat (_schon gar nicht im *naturnahen *Teich, in welchem Kleingewässer kommt denn Mutterboden vor??_) bzw. keine gute fachliche Praxis darstellt. Wenn mir ein GaLa-Bauer so was hinstellt, kann ich ihn verklagen.
Natürlich kann man diesen Substratfehler mit Konstruktionen à la Uferwall entschärfen, aber das ist oft eine rechte Verschlimmbesserung, zumindest was die Optik berifft.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Joachim (15. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> Die "Qualität" kann natürlich schwanken.


Dann lies mal dazu ruhig noch paar Wochen weiter...  Denn die Zusammensetzung von Mutterboden schwankt sogar erheblich, je nach Region.

Zum Rest - lies doch auch mal die letzten Themen vom Rolf hier. Das deckt sich ganz gut mit meinen Erfahrungen und dem was ich mal gelernt habe. Vielleicht möchtest du dich noch zur Entstehung von verschiedensten Gewässern weiter belesen, denn hier ging es zuletzt ja um Muttererde als Start-Hilfe.

Du kannst das nun nach Sibylle-Art fortführen, aber ohne mich - denn soo langweilig ist mir dann doch noch nicht.


----------



## bergi (15. Aug. 2015)

Ach weißt du... ich finde es schon gut, Leute, die sich ernsthaft für ein Thema interessieren, mit zutreffender Information und wirklich brauchbaren Tipps zu versorgen, auch wenn andere Leute meinen, sich zu Hütern einer vermuteten "reinen Lehre" aufpudeln, und diese mit allen Mitteln verteidigen zu müssen. 
Es ist schon witzig, dass die reine, von Moderation und Administration verteidigte Lehre in diesem Forum offenbar lautet "_Mutterboden muss in den Teich_". Oft hat eine "reine Lehre" wenigstens eine gewisse Verankerung in einer - wenn auch ev. überkommenen - Fachliteratur oder zumindest in der Produktwerbung... aber diese hier hängt ja komplett in der Luft.
P.S.
Rolf scheint unterm Strich selbst einzuräumen, dass der Mutterboden keinen echten Sinn oder nachhaltige Funktion im Teich hat, wenn das auch deine Erfahrungen sind, ist ja gut.


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2015)

<OT Modus an>



bergi schrieb:


> Moderation und Administration verteidigte Lehre in diesem Forum offenbar lautet "_Mutterboden muss in den Teich_"


Schwachsinn - auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Du liest und verstehtst nur, was Dir in den Kram passt.

Mal davon abgesehen, kommen Deine Beiträge teilweise auch rüber, als ob Du den Stein der Weisen entdeckt hättest und ihn nun unbedingt allen aufzwingen musst.
Vielleicht versuchst Du einfach mal, Deine Teichbauweise so zu publizieren, ohne andere Methoden gleich zu verteufeln. Und vielleicht geht das dann auch ohne solche Einwürfe 





bergi schrieb:


> aber auch das wurde hier natürlich schon "besser gewusst" und in Zweifel gezogen


. Davon haben die, die sich nur fürs Thema und nicht für Deine persönliche Befindlichkeit interessieren, am meisten.

Bei den Meisten beruht dieses "Besserwissen" und "Inzweifelziehen" übrigens auf eigene Erfahrung. Ich versuche auch (auch wenn es schwerfällt) Deine Erfahrung zu verstehen, nur deckt sie sich halt nicht mit meiner. Einfach mal akzeptieren.

<OT Modus aus>


----------



## bergi (15. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Schwachsinn - auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Du liest und verstehtst nur, was Dir in den Kram passt.


_...bei dieser Wortwahl hätte man mich wohl längst gesperrt, das nur mal am Rande bemerkt, nicht die feine englische..._.

*Natürlich *soll man am besten auf Grundlage seiner Erfahrung argumentieren. Nur* gerade daran* hapert es ja bei den strittigen Punkten:
Es _*kann *_eigentlich niemand die Erfahrung gemacht haben, dass sich Mutterboden im Teich besser bewährt als nährstoffarmer Unterboden, weil das einfach nicht so ist. Rolf beschreibt das ja ganz gut - ein Strohfeuer, das dann stinkt und erlischt. 
Ebenso halte ich es für nahezu *ausgeschlossen*, dass du überhaupt jemals Erfahrung mit Wasserflöhen und ihrer Funktion als Schwebealgenverzehrer bzw. Koifutter gesammelt hast, oder? Und dennoch meinst du, eine abschließende Einschätzung zu diesem Ansatz vertreten zu können. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass deine Einschätzung gegen ganze Wände voll Fachliteratur steht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Aug. 2015)

Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan.
> 
> Die Matten wurden Mit lehmigem Sand eingespült, der ist aber schon lange nicht mehr da, denke ich.



Hi Annett,

da kann man nach ein paar Jahren recht sicher sein wenn da häufiger Wasserbewegung (Regen, Wellengang ect.) vorhanden ist

ich hatte heute meinen großen Teich bis auf -60cm angesenkt da ich von meiner "__ Rosennymphe" im Amphibientümpel ein drittel abstochen hab und einige Triebköpfe in den Großen umsetzen wollte. fast überall nur noch grober Sand und Kies im Untergrund, dafür schon wieder über 20cm abgelagerter Schlamm in der 1,6m Tiefwasserzone (nachdem ich ja vor einem Jahr da schon 0,5m rausholen mußte). Alles Lehm aus dem ungewaschenen Flußkies den die "Buddelfische" beim gründeln im Bodengrund ausschwemmen
Nächstes Jahr __ fliegen Koi und Schleien wieder raus und die Goldrotfedern gleich mit (wenn die Albinowaller davon welche übriglassen), die haben dieses Jahr wegen der angenehmen Wärme alle meine Riesenvallisnerien und __ Tausendblatt, die Koi und __ Schlei net ausgewühlt haben, ratzekahl abgefressen

MfG Frank


----------



## willi1954 (15. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> _....._
> Ebenso halte ich es für nahezu *ausgeschlossen*, dass du überhaupt jemals Erfahrung mit Wasserflöhen und ihrer Funktion als Schwebealgenverzehrer bzw. Koifutter gesammelt hast, oder? Und dennoch meinst du, eine abschließende Einschätzung zu diesem Ansatz vertreten zu können. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass deine Einschätzung gegen ganze Wände voll Fachliteratur steht.



irgendwann muss doch hier mal schluss sein. So einer Besserwisserei ist doch einfach zum...


----------



## bergi (16. Aug. 2015)

Ja, das Leben ist schon manchmal hart, irgendwann kommt alles raus


----------



## Joachim (16. Aug. 2015)

@bergi
Abgesehen davon das du auf dem besten Weg bis eine erneute Sendepause zu kassieren, ist dein Diskussionsstil schlicht nur schwer zu ertragen - unabhängig von deinen inhaltlichen Aussagen. 

Hier muss keiner was aufpudeln, und der einzige der dies brauch bist im Moment wohl nur du selbst. Rolf schrieb das sein Mutterboden für ihn durchaus im Teich Sinn hatte, als Starthilfe für seine Pflanzen. Das scheint dir bei deiner Pudelei wohl entgangen zu sein.  Ebenso das weder Christine, noch ich oder sonst wer - dir und deinem Teich irgendwas aufzwingen wollen. Umgekehrt siehts da ja leider anders aus, aber da wirst du wohl wenig bis keinen Erfolg haben solang dein Diskussionsstil sich nicht ändert und deine Argumente nicht an Aussagekraft gewinnen. 

Vielleicht sollte man das Thema mal etwas aufräumen...


----------



## Patrick K (16. Aug. 2015)

@ ALL 
Juhu das Forum LEBT..... von verschiedenen Meinungen und zum Glück sind wir nicht alle gleich ,sonst würden alle wie die Schafe hinter einem Schaf bis zur Schlachtbank hinterherlaufen. Also trinkt erst mal einen Schoppen und kommt mal wieder runter,ihr löst damit nicht die Probleme dieser Welt ,also ruhig Blut......
salve und Prost, Patrick  make love no war


----------



## bergi (16. Aug. 2015)

Joachim schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das du auf dem besten Weg bis eine erneute Sendepause zu kassieren


 
Ja, bitte tu', was du nicht lassen kannst, mach es bitte gleich; ein nettes kleines Exempel am Besserwisser, der die Autorität von Priesterkaste und Tempelwache anzweifelt und trotz eindeutiger (wiederholter!) Warnung nicht die Klappe halten will, ist inzwischen auf jeden Fall angebracht, da wird doch keiner was dagegen sagen.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> Ja, bitte tu', was du nicht lassen kannst, mach es bitte gleich; ein nettes kleines Exempel am Besserwisser, der die Autorität von Priesterkaste und Tempelwache anzweifelt und trotz eindeutiger (wiederholter!) Warnung nicht die Klappe halten will, ist inzwischen auf jeden Fall angebracht, da wird doch keiner was dagegen sagen.



Hahahahahaaha du bist ja ein vielleicht Spassvogel


----------



## muh.gp (16. Aug. 2015)

Und dabei begann es als nette Baudoku mit "dummerweise" ein paar Fragen. Es lebe die Profilneurose...

Könnte man diesen Thread mal bitte "bereinigen"? Danke!


----------



## Eugen (16. Aug. 2015)

Mir kommen hier manche Beiträge sehr "sybillinisch" vor (für Insider)

LG
Eugen,der zwei Teiche mit Mutterboden als Substrat hat und sich übers Pflanzenwachstum nicht beklagen kann.
Und NEIN, da gibt es keine Algen !! und auch keine Flöhe


----------



## Joachim (16. Aug. 2015)

Ich geh mal mal Kehrschaufel und Wischlappen suchen ... 

@bergi 
Lesen, einwirken lassen, begreifen - der Ton macht die Musik. Ich schrieb dir bereits das mir dein Diskussionsstil schwer im Magen liegt und weniger die inhaltliche Seite. Das hast du aber wie es scheint geflissentlich überlesen. 

@Eugen


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2015)

Ich frage mich gerade, wo hier irgendjemand von den ach so bösen Mods oder gar Admins geschrieben hat, Mutterboden gehört immer in den Teich??
Das ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht richtig!

Liebe Mitlesende, die tatsächlich auf Grundlage dieses Informationsforum einen funktionierenden Teich bauen wollen, dies ist meist NICHT zielführend!

Mutterboden kann man, je nach Region, in der man lebt und (nicht)Besatz mit Fischen, im Teich einbringen, wenn dieser nicht sonderlich viele Nährstoffe enthält. Ich persönlich würde ihn nicht einbauen, da wir hier mit sehr guten Böden gesegnet sind und damit am ehesten die Algen profitieren und der Teich recht schnell verlanden würden.

Was die meisten, die hier pro Mutterboden schreiben, meinen: Mutterboden gehört in den Ufergraben, denn dieser ist vom Teich in der Art getrennt, dass keine Nährstoffe vom Ufergraben in den Teich gelangen können!!! Ob man einen Ufergraben am Teich möchte oder nicht, ist eher Geschmackssache.
Leider zweifelt unser lieber Bergi die Notwendigkeit des Ufergraben für die Pflanzenwelt an und dann macht in den meisten Fällen auch Mutterboden in Verbindung mit dem Thema Teich eher Probleme. Wie gesagt, kommt es auch auf den Teich und den Mutterboden an. Teich ist nicht gleich Teich und Mutterboden nicht gleich Mutterboden. Deswegen finde ich so absolute Aussagen einfach nur nervig.


Und so schreibt man Beitrag um Beitrag, zerschießt ein Thema weil EINE(R) es einfach nicht löffeln möchte, was die Kernaussage ist!!!! 
Schade.


----------



## wander-falke (16. Aug. 2015)

Huhu,
darf Arne jetzt wieder seinen Teichbau weiter dokumentieren, ich will wissen wie es weitergeht. ?


 - oder kommt noch was ?


Grüßle
Euer Andreas


----------



## arnek (29. Aug. 2015)

Hi,

kommt wieder was: Folie ist jetzt drin.
Ich hab das mal in eine Teichdoku ausgelagert https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/gartenteich-arnes-teichdoku.45050/#post-504219

Die alten Bilder bekomme ich nur als link dort rüber, ansonsten müßte ich die alle noch mal hochladen.

lg,
Arne


----------



## PeterBoden (30. Aug. 2015)

<<<OT on>>>
evt. kann ja ein Mod. oder Admin in der dortigen Doku die Links direkt zur Anzeige bringen...
<<<OT off>>>

In meinem kleinen (Filter)Pflanzenteich ist aus dem mageren, fast nährstofffreien Ursprungssubstrat durch die erzwungene Durchströmung des hochgepumpten Schwimmteichwassers ein nährstoffhaltiges Substrat geworden. So wie es geplant war hat es sich entwickelt. Alle Pflanzen sind explodiert und tun es auch ständig. Ich ernte die Pflanzenmasse das ganze Jahr über, recht oft holen sich befreundete Teichliebhaber welche ab.
Im großen Schwimmteich wiederrum passe ich auf wie ein Schießhund das ich keinen Nährstoffeintrag von außerhalb bekomme, das bestraft mich sofort mit Algen im Frühjahr.
Und sollte jemals von meinem Ufergraben, gefüllt mit besten Mutterboden jemals Wasser in den Teich gelangen habe ich ein Problem. Aber ein Gewaltiges.
Im zugehörigen Fachbeitrag ist es ja bestens beschrieben...


----------



## Kolja (5. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Arne,

in deiner ausgelagerten Teichdoku kann ich leider nicht antworten.

Dein Teich sieht gut und hat ungefähr die Größe meines geplanten Teiches. Der Wall mit den Natursteinplatten hat mir gute Anregung gegeben. Mein jetztiger ist zu schmal um ihn zu betreten und so ist die Pflege des Ufergrabens schwierig bzw. der Wall ist mir auch sehr zugekrautet. So würde ich auch wieder wenigstens teilweise einen Ufergraben bauen.

Mich würde interessieren, wie du mit der Aluband-Ufergestaltung zufrieden bist. Sowohl beim Einbau, wie auch mit der Pflege. Könntest du noch mal Fotos einstellen, wie der Rand jetzt aussieht?

LG
Andrea, die schon ganz lange nicht hier war


----------



## arnek (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andrea,

ja sorry wegen der Teichdoku, aber nachdem der Threat vor einiger zeit völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist bin ich auf die Doku ausgewichen. 

Die werde ich auch bei Gelegenheit fortsetzen, nur momentan fängt es ja gerade erst an, daß sich was tut am Teich.

Zu deiner Frage: ja, ich bin soweit zufrieden mit dem Aluband.
Da wir ein Gefälle zur Terrasse hin haben sieht man das Band leider von der Terasse aus recht gut.
An der Hinterkante (in Blickrichtung auf dem Foto) ist es fast bündig mit dem Rasen.

Ich habe jetzt (links unten im Foto) letztes WE angefangen einen kleinen Steingarten einzurichten.
a. Um den Rand etwas zu kaschieren 
b. um Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten für (wenn sie denn zuwandern) __ Molche zu schaffen.

Was die Installation angeht war das Band nicht ganz einfach, aber machbar.
Ich habe es zurechtgebogen, die Aluerdanker montiert und das Gebilde so plaziert daß die Erdanker in den vorher ausgehobenen Löchern für die "Punktfundamente" steckten.
Dann konnte ich mir zum Glück ein Nivelliergerät leihen und habe das Ganze mit Holzbrettstapeln unterfüttert
bis alles in der Waage war. 
Natürlich muß man hier darauf achten die vorher geplante Höhe ein zu halten.
Dann habe ich nach und nach die Erdanker einbetoniert und immer wieder mal nachgemessen.

In engeren Kurven solltes Du die Erdanker enger setzen. So daß halt keine Stelle entsteht die nachgibt wenn später mal einer drauftritt.

Ach: nachdem ich erst ein Band der Länge 7m gekauft hatte und festgestellt hatte daß die Biegerei bei der Länge doch recht mühsam ist ( hab ich alleine gemacht) bin ich auf 3,5m Bänder gegangen.
Das Problem dabei war daß ich mich zum Biegen auf das Band stellen mußte und dabei zum Teil mehrere Meter in der Luft waren die keiner festhalten konnte. 

Wo mir fast die Daumen abgefault sind war beim Einbau der Gummilippe.
Die geht zum Teil echt schwer, vor allem wenn Dreck in der Nut ist.
Aber Vaseline ist hier dein Freund. 

lg,
Arne


----------



## Kolja (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Arne,

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. 
Dann kann ich das ja in meine Planungen mit einbeziehen. Als Übergang zur Rasen- oder Beetfläche scheint es ja eine gute Möglichkeit. 
Ich nähere mich dem Thema Teichbau allmählich wieder an und merke doch, wenn ich hier lese, wieviel ich vergessen habe.

Viel Spaß mit deinem Teich, gerade jetzt im ersten Jahr gibt es ja jede Menge Neues zu beobachten. 
Sind denn schon __ Molche da?

LG
Andrea


----------



## arnek (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andrea,

nein __ Molche sind noch keine da.
Jede Menge Wasserflöhe, die ersten __ Schwimmkäfer sind da und die Pflanzen die ich im Herbst eingepflanzt habe gucken gerade so aus dem Boden raus.

Ich denke das dauert noch ne Weile bis der Teich attraktiv für Molche ist.
Die brauchen noch mehr Deckung im Wasser. 

lg,
Arne


----------

